# 1143



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Anybody got guide spacing on a WRI 1143 casting.

I am using NSG 25 20 16 12 12 12 12
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*What is*

Nsg?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fuji SiC double footed casting guides (N-type frame, S=Silicon Carbide, G=guide)


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Haven't built on that one yet, but planning on doing it very soon.

Clyde might be able to help on the spacing

Let us know how it turns out, I'm thinking of building one spinning, but might go conventional.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I have created my own...*

but want to compare it to you guys. 
Mine will be conventional and matched with a 6500 Mag Elite.

I can tell this blank is going to launch 3-4 oz metal.

Building a Fusion Mag right now. I think this maybe the new favorite heaver.
I am going to take it to the field and compare it with a Fusion and see which one throws further.
Jeb


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

Jeb,
I have a casting version at the house as well. Let me see if I can get some measurements off it tonight and post them tomorrow.

Wormy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks wormy....*

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The only 1143 I've actually built was a spinner. But I'm sure if you put the 25 right on the ferrule and then start your spacing from the tip with 6" you can figure out the rest. It's really not that difficult, just tape them on where they "look" right, then put a nice bend in the rod and see if the line touches the blank anywhere. If it, does, then adjust the guides a little and repeat until you're satisfied with the results.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

*1143 Conv guide spacing*

Here is how Chuck and I layed out my conventional 1143. All Measurements are in inches starting from the Tip Top.
TT, 4.75", 9.75", 15.75", 22.75", 31.5", 42", 54", 67.5" for the stripper guide.

You should end up with the stripper guide on the tip section of blank and can easily be incorporated into the ferrule wrap.

Wormy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks.....*

Thanks Jeff


----------

